# Serrasalmus Serrulatus



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny your hogging all the good ones with the character and what knot! nice P and nice tank! dont worry your







lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its your fault. You told me to get them.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

he he he


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the looks of the overall setup and quality of the fish.......But holy hell that scratched tank would drive me nuts......Or atleast looks scratched in the vid


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> I like the looks of the overall setup and quality of the fish.......But holy hell that scratched tank would drive me nuts......Or atleast looks scratched in the vid


Got the tank free. I won't complain.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I like the looks of the overall setup and quality of the fish.......But holy hell that scratched tank would drive me nuts......Or atleast looks scratched in the vid


Got the tank free. I won't complain.
[/quote]

I wouldn't either then


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks good.

how big is that tank if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nice zanni good lookin P with good character


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tensa said:


> Johnny your hogging all the good ones with the character and what knot! nice P and nice tank! dont worry your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Ive had my sanchezi like 3 years and it still hides all the time. JZ has his 3 minutes and its already a mean sob.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmmm have i started a new trend here?









Nice looking P, very lively critter.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni...Piranha Whisperer...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Johnny your hogging all the good ones with the character and what knot! nice P and nice tank! dont worry your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Ive had my sanchezi like 3 years and it still hides all the time. JZ has his 3 minutes and its already a mean sob.
[/quote]
thank you someone knows my pain


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Johnny your hogging all the good ones with the character and what knot! nice P and nice tank! dont worry your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Ive had my sanchezi like 3 years and it still hides all the time. JZ has his 3 minutes and its already a mean sob.
[/quote]

Nah all it means is that Johnny's fish even find him annoying.







Sweet looking P.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

^^^









id go crazy to if i had to look at him everyday


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good zanni, whats the tank size?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

23g currently. 30x13x16

Tensa you just jealoussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

mmmhhhhmmmm you got it dude


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its okay. You know who they will be going to if anything happens to me lol.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree. JP Will love them.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that hurt man stabbed me right in the heart


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

J/K?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im still hurt


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 23g currently. 30x13x16
> 
> Tensa you just jealoussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Jealous of what?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

all of his serras being tank bangers


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> all of his serras being tank bangers


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tensa said:


> all of his serras being tank bangers


That is actually very common after shipping.....in most cases they calm down after a while.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Larry Dallas said:


> all of his serras being tank bangers


That is actually very common after shipping.....in most cases they calm down after a while.
[/quote]


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

hasnt worked that way for me. some may come out of their shell later being shy at first but the ones that tank bang and aren't just being skittish running away from you tend to stay that way just from my experiences.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice video! Yeah gotta love their attitude. How dare you throw those disease infested live fish in there with it?







Seriously, keep the vids coming.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tensa said:


> hasnt worked that way for me. some may come out of their shell later being shy at first but the ones that tank bang and aren't just being skittish running away from you tend to stay that way just from my experiences.


I'm just saying that the intensity will most likely decrease over time, I'm not saying it won't be a finger chaser.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Nice video! Yeah gotta love their attitude. How dare you throw those disease infested live fish in there with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought thats what your supposed to do?! Along with cleaning the tank with soap and letting it cycle for 2 days before adding fish. In a 10g.


----------

